# KA Turbo Kits



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

Where is the best place to go to find a Turbo Kit for the KA24DE?


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

In what vehicle? My company offers the F-Max kits a few hundred below average retail price... Our site is very new, and constantly under construction for the time being, but the kits are up right now: www.wardev.com.
John


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Also try www.importms.com 

Their website is called Import Motor Sports and the specialize in turbo kits for several automaker manufacturers. Give Nathan a call or email with any questions you may have.


----------

